# 15 things you don?t really want to know about me



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

So I got this from Facebook, and had a blast reading all this really "unimportant" things about strangers and people I've known forever alike, kinda made me feel like they're real.
I knownit is suppossed to be 25 things, but given our concentration capabilities, you can put as many as you want as long as it's more than 10 

Here I go:

1- My feet are always cold
2- I sing like a tortured stork (whatever that sounds like)
3- It's really hard for me not to jump into puddles, kick empty bottles, and touch everything as I walk down the street.
4- (when not dpd'ed) If I see something really sad I often burst into laughter
5- Regarless of who he is, a guy with no clothes on EXCEPT for the socks will instantly turn me off.
6- I usually count my steps as I walk
7- I dont believe in God but I've been part of 2 religions
8- I've never understood what is so great about the Monalisa
9- I don't like to look at the sky in an isolated place, because dark skyes make me fear I will fall upwards
10- I used to chew on the pencils' erasers and the pens' caps when I was a kid
11- I'm a synaesthete (I know the letters and the digits colors)
12- I'm very ticklish
13- I love riding buses, I love traveling on the highways and fucked up roads listening to music as loud as possible (if I'm on a car). I can honestly say I enjoy the "getting there" much more than the being there part of any vacation
14- Either I'm a hypocondriac, or I've had 3 heart attacks, hipoglucemia, pleuresia, and every kind of tumor in the list.
15- I'm left handed, but I write with the right hand because I was told in school that left handed people died faster and they were the devil's people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

scylla said:


> 5- Regarless of who he is, a guy with no clothes on EXCEPT for the socks will instantly turn me off.


 :lol: So True. But on reflection, I think I could remove the socks with my eyes for the sake of.... :wink: Yeah, Fuk the socks.



> 15- I'm left handed, but I write with the right hand because I was told in school that left handed people died faster and they were the devil's people.


That's friggin cruel! What Fukers :evil:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll do this with you, Arabel.

1. I have a serious phobia of extra terrestrials. I've never encountered one and I'm not even sure they exist but they terrify me. When people try to scare me with this I get pissed.
2. I know it is wasteful but I always tear the first square of toilet paper off and throw it a way before I get more to wipe with. I just feel like other people's hands have touched it so I can't use it on my girlie parts.
3. I belch and fart in front of people and I'm not ashamed. In fact, I think it's hilarious.
4. I used to build faerie houses from moss, sticks and bark. I also used to make faerie beds out of clam shells. I wish I were a faerie! :mrgreen: 
5. When I sleep the pillow must be on top of my shoulder and below my head.
6. I wear my shoes from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed no matter where I'm at. I only take them off for showers and sleeping. But when I sleep I do not remove my socks. I think it's a security thing. If I take my shoes off at your house, you know that I'm very comfortable there.
7. I like to eat grapes wrapped in slices of sharp cheddar.
8. I can type nearly 140 wpm. I'm on the computer waaayyy too much. lol
9. I type lol a lot even if I'm not literally laughing out loud.
10. If Jonny Depp walked into my house right now dressed as Jack Sparrow, I would let that man do anything to me. :lol: 
11. I'm a compulsive pimple popper. My skin is pretty clear so I never have anything to pop on myself. Whenever my 18 yo brother comes over I hold him down and pop every zit and blackhead on his face. And I like it (not in a sexual way you sick fucks! lol)
12. I'm a girl, and yes, I fucking like video games. But only RPGs.
13. I enjoy drinking out of my kids' sippy cups on occasion. Liquids taste better when you only get little sips at a time. I never gulp things down.
14. I know the lyrics to every Diego, Dora, and Spongebob song ever composed and I sing them frequently for no reason. "C-A-M-P F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song. It'll help if you just sing along!" lmao
15. I wash my face with honey. It is very good for your skin and has antibacterial properties.
16. I have an obsession with miniature things because I'm small. I squealed in delight the other day because I saw a miniature coffee pot at the store.
17. To add to the above, I frequently squeal in delight, sometimes for no apparent reason and I also am the only person I know that literally jumps for joy.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

thanx N



invisible.ink said:


> 10. If Jonny Depp walked into my house right now dressed as Jack Sparrow, I would let that man do anything to me.


me too, even if he wasnt dressed as Captain Sparrow, damn it, even if he was wearing nothing but socks!



invisible.ink said:


> 6. I wear my shoes from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed no matter where I'm at. I only take them off for showers and sleeping. But when I sleep I do not remove my socks. I think it's a security thing. If I take my shoes off at your house, you know that I'm very comfortable there.


wow! :shock: I have the complete opposite thing, I hate wearing shoes and will take them off at the slightest provocation . And even if it was flower freezing I wouldnt be able to sleep with socks on.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It's strange though because in the summer I love to wear thongs (flip flops) (not thongs as in g-strings, though I also wear those. lol I cannot wear regular underwear! hate them!) but I don't take them off either.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> It's strange though because in the summer I love to wear thongs (flip flops) (not thongs as in g-strings, though I also wear those. lol I cannot wear regular underwear! hate them!) but I don't take them off either.


 :shock: :roll: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate wearing shoes too whenever, really hate it, I've been known to walk down the street in the rain barefoot. And Oh definitely yes to the Jhonny Depp part, especially as Jack Sparrow. Sorry I didn't do the 15 things.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I hate wearing shoes too whenever, really hate it, I've been known to walk down the street in the rain barefoot. And Oh definitely yes to the Jhonny Depp part, especially as Jack Sparrow. Sorry I didn't do the 15 things.


Don't apologize, Lynsey. You don't have to do anything you don't want to do.  
I say you, me and Arabel go kidnap Jonny Depp and make him dress in the pirate costume! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Don't apologize, Lynsey. You don't have to do anything you don't want to do.
> I say you, me and Arabel go kidnap Jonny Depp and make him dress in the pirate costume! :lol:


I'm liking your way of thinking Danielle.... then we make him take it off again.  :wink:

(I do want to the 15 things, maybe, just not right now.)


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Don't apologize, Lynsey. You don't have to do anything you don't want to do.
> ...


Well, of course. That's all part of the master plan. :twisted:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

You know, he's a member of the board now. You could probably ask him if he'd be cool with it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

1. I used to play with lego's all the time as a kid and would still love to own every single castle, islander, star wars, pirate, and imperial ship sets out there. I'd still play with them.
2. I can wiggle my ears.
3. I can cross one eye at a time.
4. I can rolls my eyes into the top of my head leaving only the white part visible.
5. I'm severely addicted to this site.
6. I've probably read at the most 3 comic books in my life, however I'm very knowledgeable about comic book characters thanks to wikipedia.
7. I'm a huge Jet Li fan.
8. I've eaten frog legs and liked it.
9. I saw Peter Jackson's _King Kong_ in theatres 3 times and cried every time then, and every subsequent time I've seen it on dvd, and will continue to do so.
10. I cried on Terminator 2 when Arnold got lowered into the lava and the last thing you saw was his hand giving the thumbs up sign.
11. I didnt cry when I saw Old Yeller or Bambi.
12. I flex in front of the mirror.
13. I have a man crush on Jake Gyllenhal (sp?)
14. I once went to a store and bought a pack of gushers and iced animal crackers in nothing but unrolled pennies.
15. I went number 2 in my Aunt's Pool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't know what people wouldn't want to know, I wanted to know the things you wrote down apart from jesses last one :lol: I REALLY didn't wanna know that! ...So I just put random crap.

1.People tell me I can be nice and scary at the same time.... :?: 
2.I am very trustworthy and think it's my one constant unchanging quality.
3.I'm a very sexual person, and have often thought that my sex drive is way to high and worried about it.lol...
4.I'm quite dominant but can be shy at times.
5.I hate shallow ingenuine people and love weird and strange people, they're usually normal and actually have a personality.
6.I will always tell you exactly what I think whether you like it or not, I don't care for popularity points,flattering your ego or sugarcoating.
7. I talk to myself a lot.
8. I think blood is cool....make of it what you will.
9.I have a phobia of dolls, they weird me out and look like psychos killers.
10.I don't get on well with a lot of woman...especially the ones that only care about make up, clothes and what bloke they pulled last night.
11.I can't sleep if my head is facing away from the door. I have to see the door.
12.I simultaneously kinda hate any man that can make me love/fall for him....
13.I think life IS irony. I love the irony in life but not always life itself.
14.I love saying Fan-bloody-tastic sarcastically.
15.I love staring at the stars and thinking about space and how big it is and getting lost in it.
16.I have a nose piercing.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I didn't know what people wouldn't want to know, I wanted to know the things you wrote down apart from jesses last one :lol: I REALLY didn't wanna know that! ...So I just put random crap.
> 
> 1.People tell me I can be nice and scary at the same time.... :?:
> 2.I am very trustworthy and think it's my one constant unchanging quality.
> ...


Lynsey, you and I must be twin souls I swear. I'm going to check off which of your 15 things fit me as well.

1. Check
2. Check
3. Check
3 (again. lol you put two 3's) Check.
4. Check
5. Check
6. Check
7. Check
8. Only certain dolls freak me out.
9. Extremely check. The only best friends I've ever had have been male.
10. Check! And I also have to sleep on the outside of the bed. I can't sleep next to the wall.
11. Sort of check.
12. Check
13. Check. Except I say fan-fucking-tastic. Or a-fucking-mazing. Or under-fucking-stand. lol
14. Check
15. Check


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

ok, so to go along with N's check thingy:



Spirit said:


> I didn't know what people wouldn't want to know, I wanted to know the things you wrote down apart from jesses last one :lol: I REALLY didn't wanna know that! ...So I just put random crap.
> 
> 1.People tell me I can be nice and scary at the same time.... :?:
> 2.I am very trustworthy and think it's my one constant unchanging quality.
> ...


1- not really
2- check
3- check
3b- the complete opposite, Im usually quite shy, but can become dominant at times
4- check
5- hmmm, I wil always tell people the truth also, problem with me is I WILL try to sugarcoat it, often making things worst since I am the queen of faux pas, so I will try to sugarcoat whatever I said again, getting my foot depper into my mouth, and on and on and on like that until I realize how bad I made things, at which point I will try to apologize , but by then its probable that people have either tried to kill me, or hung themselves. 
6- check (and I am great listener :wink: )
7- dont really have an opinion on this
8- check
9- check (this has a downside though, it often happens that bestfriend's girlfriend usually doesnt like the idea that much and ends up asking him to choose between her or I)
10- not really
11- not really, I just wont believe he loves me. I usually suspect people proyect on me (or in partners in general) their own fantsies rather than really see what I am about.
12- check, that's when the _if it wasnt happening to me it would be so funny_ phrase comes handy
13- nah, I curse in Spanish it usually goes la re-contra-puta que te pario!
14- deff no. Im afraid of gravity suddenly dissappearing
15- check

And Conjurus...number 5 is a check


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Continuing with the checklists lol:


Conjurus said:


> 1. I used to play with lego's all the time as a kid and would still love to own every single castle, islander, star wars, pirate, and imperial ship sets out there. I'd still play with them.
> 2. I can wiggle my ears.
> 3. I can cross one eye at a time.
> 4. I can rolls my eyes into the top of my head leaving only the white part visible.
> ...


1. Check for some of those things. Except they'd be those awesome REAL dollhouses with the extremely intricate miniature furniture! *drool* I'd love to build one but my kids would tear it apart and they are expensive.
2. Nope
3. Nope
4. Kinda
5. Checkity check check. lol
6. Nope
7. Eh, kinda.
8. Ugh. No.
9. Check. Except I hate the part when they fall into the crevasse and all the giant insects! *puke* I'd rather shoot myself in the head than be consumed face first by a giant, slimy slug with fangs. 
10. No.
11. No. Never seen Old Yeller but I cry everytime I watch Bambi. Poor baby!
12. No. lol
13. No.
14. I've done something similar.
15. Eww. No. But my none of my aunt's own a pool. One of them owns a small lake but I've never pooped in it. lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> 3 (again. lol you put two 3's) Check.


Oh yeah! LOL, fixed.



Invisible.ink said:


> 9. Extremely check. The only best friends I've ever had have been male.
> 10. Check! And I also have to sleep on the outside of the bed. I can't sleep next to the wall.


Same and same.



Invisible.ink said:


> 13. Check. Except I say fan-flower*-tastic.


Me too , it depends on the context though. I say fan fuking tastic but not sarcastically, it's always fan-bloody-tastic if I'm being sarcastic.



scylla said:


> 9- check (this has a downside though, it often happens that bestfriend's girlfriend usually doesnt like the idea that much and ends up asking him to choose between her or I)


Yeah, I find the same and I friggin hate that or friend won't talk to me because his girlfriend...won't like it... :twisted:



Scylla said:


> 11- not really, I just wont believe he loves me. I usually suspect people proyect on me (or in partners in general) their own fantsies rather than really see what I am about.


Same.



Scylla said:


> 13- nah, I curse in Spanish it usually goes la re-contra-puta que te pario!


Going to look that up, it sounds good though lol.



Scylla said:


> 8- I've never understood what is so great about the Monalisa


Abso friggin utely, what's the big wig with that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I think we should keep adding, I love learning about people.

Continuing from where I stopped.

17.I think Cat woman is the hottest woman on earth ever.
18.I dated a bloke for several years who thought he was Jesus and Buddha and I learned a lot. :wink: 
19.I think body art and face paint rock.
20.I once allowed someone to paint me with black gothic art while naked and loved it.
21.Music is my Air.
22.I like to be bitten gently.
23.I own a crystal ball.
24. I have somewhat mastered a secret form of yogic magic that I'm not supposed to tell people about. :mrgreen: 
25.I think David bowie is/was hot.
26.I like the friends with benefits thing.
27.I have a strange fascination with vampires and think they're hot too.
28.I think sleep is a waste and I only sleep if I'm exhausted, leaving my sleep pattern screwed up.
29.9 is my favorite number.
30.I'm a very curious person and hope people keep adding to this thread so I learn all about them.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Spirit said:


> 17.I think Cat woman is the hottest woman on earth ever.
> 18.I dated a bloke for several years who thought he was Jesus and Buddha and I learned a lot.
> 19.I think body art and face paint rock.
> 20.I once allowed someone to paint me with black gothic art while naked and loved it.
> ...


17- I think Isabella Rosellini is
18- Im going out with someone who has said in all seriousness he is prettier than Jesus, and I have to agree (does that count?) 
19- check
20- no, but its a great fucking idea
21- double check
22- check
23-  no
24-  not really
25- tripple check
26- check
27- check
28- not really
29- I cannot believe you wrote this. It is mine too. (I swear I'm not an identity thieve or something)
30- check

----

16- I love banana flavour, but cannot eat bananas (I hate the texture of them)
17- I've painted my hair purple, blue, turqouise, green, ketchup-red and black, but I would never ever be a blonde (I somehow feel that would be like betraying my race or something)
18- I had a bunch of phobias (not fears, full blown phobias) until one day I woke up and they were all gone ALL
19- I can climb a tree faster than anyone I know
20- I wont allow anyone to open an umbrella inside the house, pass the salt from hand to hand, or put a hat over the bed
21- Laberynth is one of my favourite movies, and the reason I fist fell in love with David Bowie when I was 8 years old
22- One week is the longest I've had a car before turning it to total loss
23- I go nuts when the moon is full 
24- I love waking up with the weight of my purring cat on my feet, and my kid next to me
25- I got a capuccino machine as a divorce present from my ex. And I love it
26- I often forget to eat
27- I've always wanted to learn trapeze
28- I love Wagner
29- Im really clumsy. I don't think a day goes by without me falling or bumping into something
30- I have a weakness for redheads


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I think we should keep adding, I love learning about people.
> 
> Continuing from where I stopped.
> 
> ...


17. No. Kate Beckensdale as a vampire is the hottest chick alive! lol
18. Nope. lol
19.Hell yes. I have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings!
20. Nope but I would love to have that done.
21. Check
22. Check
23. No. But I do own other various magickal objects.
24. No but that's something I'd be interested in.
25. Check
26. Somewhat. I prefer relationships.
27. Doublity tripilty check! lol I wish I were a fucking vampire!
28. Dude, Lyns, are you me? lol Check
29. No. 6 is my favorite number
30. Check


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should keep adding, I love learning about people.
> ...


There are just not enough naughty things in the book that could ever describe how I would ravage Kate Beckinsale (socks or not). :shock:

1. I have a horrible fear of flying, and would prefer taking a xanax and waking up when we get there over _any_ in-flight movie. 
2. Milo and Otis was my favorite movie as a kid, and I still watch it from time to time. Sue me. 
3. I hate my job and all things associated with it. 
4. Sometimes I feel doomed to live in hell for all of eternity, and other times I feel like hell's not so hot, come on down and dance! 
5. I have never pooped in a pool, but have peed in pools plenty of times. Oh, and ever since someone told me about the chemical in pools that expose the peers I get really freaked out about doing it... but I still will. 
6. I wish life wasn't like a box of chocolates, I wish it was more like a puzzle you've already done. 
7. I cannot just take a compliment. I've always got to dissect it and twist it around and stab myself with it.
8. Queso Fresco is the best Queso in the world... besides Manchego, maybe. 
9. My brother is half-chinese and I will secretly hate you if you make an asian joke around me. 
10. Banana Milk is one of the only things that still make me believe God is on my side. 
11. The stars are pretty, especially in the middle of nowhere, but ultimately I think they're all full of shit. There's no heaven, except for the one you create for yourself. 
12. My bladder is full.... 90% of the time. 
13. I've lived on both coasts of the US, and now I'm directly in the middle... I don't know why. 
14. Hot moms in grocery stores turn me on, so I go home and take it out on my girlfriend (she's hot too, it works) 8) 
15. I hate both my tattoos, and will have them covered more tattoos someday.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

creativeinchaos said:


> There are just not enough naughty things in the book that could ever describe how I would ravage Kate Beckinsale (socks or not). :shock:
> 
> 1. I have a horrible fear of flying, and would prefer taking a xanax and waking up when we get there over _any_ in-flight movie.
> 2. Milo and Otis was my favorite movie as a kid, and I still watch it from time to time. Sue me.
> ...


That thing about the chemical in pools that exposes urine is an urban myth. So, pee away, Sir Owen Small Bladder! lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

scylla said:


> 17- I've painted my hair purple, blue, turqouise, green, ketchup-red and black, but I would never ever be a blonde (I somehow feel that would be like betraying my race or something)


I've had purple, pink and red streaks before and red hair........The pink wasn't intentional, it went wrong :shock: lol..
I've always felt that way too, I will not defy us brunettes, but I have considered some blonde streaks before. 



> 21- Laberynth is one of my favourite movies, and the reason I fist fell in love with David Bowie when I was 8 years old


Labrynth is and will always be my favorite movie! I posted some music videos from it somewhere in the Music thread.



> - I go nuts when the moon is full


Absolutely-Me too, I posted something about thisalso in the spiritual section.



> 26- I often forget to eat


Always.



> 30- I have a weakness for redheads


No but I have a thing for dreadlocks and men with longish dark hair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> 19.Hell yes. I have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings!


Where are all of your piercings Danielle? I only have five but I would maybe like to get my bottom lip pierced. I once had my eyebrow pierced, big mistake.



> 26. Somewhat. I prefer relationships.


I'm pretty messed up when it comes to rels actually, as you know, maybe that's why I like the non complicated thing. Maybe one day someone will change my mind but I live in pessimism. :wink:



> 27. Doublity tripilty check! lol I wish I were a flower* vampire!


Oh, me too.



> 28. Dude, Lyns, are you me? lol Check


No, you're me lol. We do have a lot in common. I forgot before you said you washed your face in honey, I do sometimes but not everyday. Manuka honey is the best but it's so expensive. Also I use honey mixed with porridge oats, it makes a great exfoliator. Cucumber is a great toner and leaves the skin incredibly clear and smooth-it has a cooling action. Avacado makes a great nourishing moisturising treatment. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Man both Spirit and invisible.ink are starting to scare me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DpDream said:


> Man both Spirit and invisible.ink are starting to scare me.


Why?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

1. I'm an absolute music freak - I have a collection of over 1000 albums, and have an account on a site where I rate every album I hear. 
2. However - I am surprisingly out of touch with mainstream music, and often have no idea who any pop culture music icons are. For example, I did not know either Chris Brown or Rihanna the other day when someone was trying to tell me shocking news about their abuse story.
3. I have an unnatural fear of elevators and enclosed spaces. The elevator in my buidling once sunk to the basement of my building 4 stories underground and wouldn't let me out. It took me weeks to recover from the trauma haha.
4. I have two horses (or at least my family does). They live out in my backyard on my parent's country property.
5. I am obsessed with ketchup and put it on everything and anything. I used to cover any food I did not like in ketchup (vegetables as a kid) so I did not have to taste them. I even made ketchup sandwiches when I was younger (yes - just two pieces of bread and ketchup).
6. I mentioned this before but I have weird compulsive tendencies that are not linked to any of my anxieties. I tap my fingers in a certain pattern over and over, I tap my fingers every time I pass a telephone pole when driving, I trace patterns on the wall and floor over and over again in my head if i'm sitting around bored with nothing to do.
7. I had my lip pierced for many years and loved it, but I had to take it out for a job. I've always wanted a tattoo but cannot decide on something permanent enough to put on my body.
8. I have an unbelievable metabolism. I had the worst diet imaginable in high school. Like eating McDonalds 4-5 days per week and eating nothing but frozen and fatty foods. I never gain a pound no matter how much I eat. 
9. I have an extremely addictive personality with everything. I am careful with alcohol and drugs as a result because I could very easily see myself becoming an addict. I also avoided smoking as much as a could as a result.
10. My celebrity crush is Scarlett Johansson. Probably an unhealthy level as I will see her in almost anything despite many bad movie choices she makes. I was hooked from the moment I saw her star in two of my favorite movies ever: Ghost World and Lost in Translation. While her movies and acting seem to decline with each film, she gets a little more gorgeous with each one.
11. I have absolutely no talents. However, before we start the pity party - I am bad at nearly nothing either. I am decently intelligent, athletic, creative, logical, etc. yet I cannot find any one thing I excel at. I can't decide if I would trade away some of these skills to be exceptional at one thing.
12. I am a relationship guy. I have been with my current girlfriend forever, and before that was in two other long term relationships. I could never be a one night stand kind of guy - however I don't disagree with the free- loving most people engage in. To each his or her own I like to say.
13. I am an extremely opinionated person - and stubborn to the point where many of my good friends refuse to enter into debates with me.
14. I actually like politics. I am a card-carrying member of the Liberal Party of Canada, and am genuinely interested in mainstream politics despite my frustration with the limitations of our system.
15. I am weirdly picky with food. I will eat absolutely ANYTHING - i've tried snails, frog legs, eel, octopus, and so on and so forth and I like pretty much everything i've tried too. Except i have this weird thing with ANY mutated food. If a strawberry is a bit off colour, or a carrot is abnormally small, or any food has an abnormal growth or some kind on it - I REFUSE to eat it and actually get sick to my stomach looking at it. I am made fun of endlessly by my girlfriend for this.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > 19.Hell yes. I have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings!
> ...


I have my navel, labret (right underneath your lip), nose, eyebrow and three in each ear. I have a black and purple tribal sun on my shoulder blade, my son's name on my ankle (have to get my daughter's soon), a punk star and crescent moon on my left hip and my Shane tattoo of course.
My face always feels so smooth after I wash with honey. Sometimes I mix oats in to exfoliate, too. 
And regarding relationships, Lyns, I have so much to tell you! But via PM of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> I have my navel, labret (right underneath your lip), nose, eyebrow and three in each ear. I have a black and purple tribal sun on my shoulder blade, my son's name on my ankle (have to get my daughter's soon), a punk star and crescent moon on my left hip and my Shane tattoo of course.
> My face always feels so smooth after I wash with honey. Sometimes I mix oats in to exfoliate, too.
> And regarding relationships, Lyns, I have so much to tell you! But via PM of course.


Awesome, I want to get a tattoo/s, one around my ankle but I'm not sure what to get yet and I want to be certain before I have it done, you know. Yours all sound cool. I love the black and purple combination. The only reason I said that my eyebrow piercing was a big mistake is because I now have small mark where I had it done and it didn't suit me at all...just like the accidental pink streaks in my hair didn't lol. :? Sure PM suits me better too, totally. :wink:

Lynsey.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice, I try adding some of my own.

1. I love music especially progressive rock and metal. I listen to music every day. My fav band is Dream Theater. And the most exciting thing for me this week is:* I got a ticket to the Dream Theater concert in Israel *(Yeah, first time in Israel! I can't believe it!).

2. I'm left handed.

3. I've never ate meat of a pig and I don't think I ever will.

4. My family is religious. I'm not (3,4 years now).

5. I love watching football and basketball matches.

6. I get frustrated very easily. I can say a lot of stupid things infront of people and worse than that- do stupid things like throwing chairs.

7. I love learning new things. I like the complexity of the world and at the same time hate it cause it make me think too much.

8. I love winter (especially when I'm at home). I didn't see any snow for 8 years I think and I miss it.

9. I'm on semester break right now and I had 4 tests till now and still counting.

10. My mom died a year ago and I think about her a lot.

11. I eat too much chocolate.

I don't have any more ideas what to write.. I'll see later on


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

EverDream said:


> 6. I get frustrated very easily. I can say a lot of stupid things infront of people and worse than that- do stupid things like throwing chairs.


I used to do things like that. :mrgreen:



> 7. I love learning new things. I like the complexity of the world and at the same time hate it cause it make me think too much.


Me too, I have an obsessive need to learn/know about everything, it used to drive me and those around me mad, but it doesn't anymore.



> 8. I love winter (especially when I'm at home). I didn't see any snow for 8 years I think and I miss it.


Winter has always been my favorite too. we've had so much snow here this year like never before. I think I might be changing to summer though as I'm fed up of being cold. :? But winter has more character, definitely.



> 10. My mom died a year ago and I think about her a lot.


Sorry to hear that Everdream, grief is hard, I lost a few people last year too. It leaves a horrid feeling in the air too. Probably why I can't wait for summer.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks spirit.

I'm not sure if I can call those last months "winter" cause it barely rain in here. But the next two days are going to be rainy so yay! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Its chucking down here, love the rain too.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> 10. I cried on Terminator 2 when Arnold got lowered into the lava and the last thing you saw was his hand giving the thumbs up sign.


If you do NOT cry while watching that scene, you are not a man. Its just so... nnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *bangs fist in table while sobbing man-tears*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > 10. I cried on Terminator 2 when Arnold got lowered into the lava and the last thing you saw was his hand giving the thumbs up sign.
> ...


Wow, I love this movie! I remember the first time I saw it as a kid. I love Terminator 1,2 and 3 but no doubt that Terminator 2 is the best.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The series is awesome aswell. "Terminator : The Sarah Connor Chronicles".


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Terminator 4 (Terminator Salvation) is upcoming for release on May 21, 2009. That should be interesting.


----------

